# [gelöst] PulseAudio-Installation - Pakete blockieren

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen,

die Frage ist jetzt für die eingefleischten Kenner wahrscheinlich schon fast zu einfach, aber ich könnte trotzdem etwas Hilfe gebrauchen.

Um das Problem zu umgehen, dass Kopete Youtube den Ton abdreht und was sonst noch so lustiges passieren kann, würde ich gerne PulseAudio nutzen, leider blockieren sich da ein paar Probleme und ich weiß nicht, wie ich das am sinnvollsten Auflöse.

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="crypt nls perl%* unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 3,408 kB                                                                                      

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-146-r1 [141] USE="devfs-compat%* extras%* (-selinux)" 528 kB                         

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.19 [0.9.15-r2] USE="X alsa asyncns caps dbus doc%* glib hal ipv6%* jack* tcpd udev%* -avahi -bluetooth -gnome -libsamplerate -lirc (-oss) -test" 1,982 kB                              

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)     

[blocks B     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)                                                                                                        

Total: 3 packages (3 upgrades), Size of downloads: 5,916 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Schinki...  :Wink: 

Hm.., nimm doch da sonst kurzfristig die beiden Blocker mal runter, sofern du sie dann gleich wieder installierst sollte das nicht kritisch sein.

Also etwa 

```
# emerge -C e2fsprogs-libs e2fsprogs
```

 

```
# emerge -av1 e2fsprogs

und am besten dann erst mal ein

# emerge -avuDN system

durchbringen
```

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Diese beiden Pakete können aus irgendeinem Grund nicht upgedatet werden. Musst sie löschen und durch den 2. Befehl bekommst du dann die aktuellen drauf und alles ist OK. Solltest nur zwischendurch keinen Systemstart machen...

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Nach dem es jetzt in einem anderen Thread bereits thematisiert wurde, dann hier nochmal:

Das Problem ist gelöst, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

